# Tattoo the Octopus.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 11, 2012)

Tattoo passed away peacefully in his coconut shell two days ago. He was about 20 months old. We here are all missing our cephalopod pal very much. We all new it was coming though and had been talking about having him put to sleep this week cause he was having a hard time with food and had lost interest in his puzzles. 
Jason especially is very sad.......
You will be missed Tattoo. I am sure the rainbow bridge has a beautiful salty lake full of clams. ink iris: :rip:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm still so upset over this. I told my parents they said they are sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Tattoo


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

Awww. I'm so sorry for your loss. Its so hard to even loose our aquatic creatures. Swim free Tattoo. :rainbow:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh how sad, we will miss Tatoo and the jokes about Ink. I'm sure the rainbow bridge has a great place for him to swim and eat lots of clams. :hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 11, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. I've been having withdrawals since we moved here--I miss my Koi pond and hand feeding.:rip:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 11, 2012)

wait, you had an OCTOPUS?? how did I not know about this until after the poor little guy passed? wanna post a pic so I can see who we're having to say good bye to?

swim free, presumably adorable little Tattoo :rainbow:


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 11, 2012)

sorry for your loss, their lifespan in an aquarium is drastically shortened though so you did good for the time you have him


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 11, 2012)

I had kind of noticed that you hadn't mentioned him lately. I'm sorry he's gone. Would you mind telling us about the puzzles. I can't think what they'd be. Swim free, Tattoo.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss Katie  We all know how much Jason cared about him, he was a very lucky octopus.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. Sure that Fraggles and Muppet will miss their little pal. Fraggles especially as he was part of her world domination plan. Swim freely and enjoy the endless supple of clams.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 11, 2012)

fuzz16 said:


> sorry for your loss, their lifespan in an aquarium is drastically shortened though so you did good for the time you have him



He died of old age and actually made it longer then octopus in the wild. There lifespan is only about 16 months.


----------



## HEM (Dec 11, 2012)

We are sorry for your loss
I'm sure he is swimming freely now!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 11, 2012)

LakeCondo said:


> I had kind of noticed that you hadn't mentioned him lately. I'm sorry he's gone. Would you mind telling us about the puzzles. I can't think what they'd be. Swim free, Tattoo.



Tattoo had 3 different puzzle boxes that could be rearranged several different ways. We would hide food in the middle and he would work out the puzzle to get his food. Jason also made puzzles out of legos for him to solve. He could also retrieve his food from a closed glass jar,a plastic easter egg and a plastic ball that ball that would snap in half. 
He also had his wine bottle complete with cork which he would remove the cork then get in the wine bottle and then recork the bottle behind him.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

I've already said how sorry I am for your loss. I know a few things about octopus, and Tattoo did live a long time. I'm sure he had a wonderful life. They're so smart and not given enough credit for being so intelligent. I bet you guys had such a good time with him and I bet he was so entertaining and educational. I'm sure you guys gave him the best 20 months he could have ever imagined, he passed as an old man and I'm sure he was very happy. 
Once again, I'm so sorry for your loss. We all invest so much time and effort into all of our animals, furry or aquatic. So its so hard when one of them goes.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

Aww I didn't know you had an octopus either! So sorry for your loss


----------



## missyscove (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tattoo. He was a very special non-rabbit member of the forum!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

RIP Tatto, you will be loved and missed forever.

:cry4:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 11, 2012)

Very sorry to hear I remember reading about him and thinking how cool he was!


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss :in tears:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks again everyone....Things have been way to quiet around her without Tattoo's bubblier going.


----------

